# What takes CR2025 batteries?



## 6thtexas (Mar 9, 2012)

I have 15 Sony CR2025 batteries that were shipped to me by mistake. What are they used for? I don't have anything around here that takes them.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Mar 9, 2012)

6thtexas said:


> I have 15 Sony CR2025 batteries that were shipped to me by mistake. What are they used for? I don't have anything around here that takes them.


Tiny LED lights. Try making one of those lamplighter things? Cut off one leg of a 5mm LED, solder on a 5 k-ohm resistor in its place, and tape this to a 2025 cell and goop it in with epoxy.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Mar 9, 2012)

6thtexas said:


> I have 15 Sony CR2025 batteries that were shipped to me by mistake. What are they used for? I don't have anything around here that takes them.



I have the 16s, 25s and 32s that I use in some of my watches.

I think that's where they find most of their use. The three are about the same size and voltage, but differ in their thicknesses.

Chris


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Mar 9, 2012)

I started stocking cr2025s as they are very popular for powering all manner of ultra-thin, small form factor, *card style remotes* for boom-boxes, portable multimedia players, etc.


----------



## abvidledUK (Mar 9, 2012)

My four Liteon DVD Recorder remotes use them.

You could probably also use them in those keychain torches, that use CR 2032 x 2

I use CR2016 in those.


----------



## fyrstormer (Mar 9, 2012)

ADT alarm remotes.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Mar 10, 2012)

A remote for my sony portable dvd player takes one, my casio digital watch I think uses one, the clip on led lights for glasses use two of them each I think.


----------



## Johnbeck180 (Mar 10, 2012)

A lot of keyless entry remotes for cars use them.


----------



## The_Driver (Mar 10, 2012)

My Polar Wearlink Bluetooth heart rate transmitter for my smartphone (nokia n8) uses those batteries.


----------



## zipplet (Mar 11, 2012)

My portable DVD player remote + mini air conditioner remote both use CR2025. I also once owned an old Casio watch that used a CR2025, I believe it was one of those '10 year battery' watches.

More modern Casio watches (e.g. g-shock, waveceptor) seem to use CR1620 or CR2016.


----------



## cave dave (Mar 11, 2012)

Some bicycle computers.

If some device takes a 2032, you can usually use a 2025 with no problem.


----------

